# Witness an Emergency: Do you stop?



## MMiz (Mar 23, 2004)

When I got my EMT license two years ago I purchased a Galls BLS kit.  If I could have fit a long backboard in my car I probably would have gotten that too.  I look back at this time and laugh, wondering what I was possibly thinking.

But to the point; I've witnessed several incidents while off-duty where people have needed EMS, and I could have used my skills as an EMT-B.  Whether it be vehicle collisions or just at a random location, it seems every few months someone could use my skills (and BLS kit).

Besides with family and friends I've just driven by and called 911, or did nothing.  I'm wondering what everyone else does when off-duty.  Whether it be my fear of being sued, or some other reason, I find that I really only help friends and family while off-duty.

What about you?


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Mar 23, 2004)

Haven't had to yet, but would if the situation arose. My general rule is that I won't stop if any emergency personnel (including PD) is on-scene. Around here, the response times are so short that if a Police cruiser's already there, Fire will probably be there before I could really do anything anyway.

My sister, who's a nurse, has stopped at a few accident scenes, a couple of which were in front of her house (she lives by a bad intersection for MVAs). 

The way California law works, as long as you're not in an ambulance or otherwise being paid to respond (or "on-duty" if you're a volunteer), you're considered a "Good Samaritan" and protected from suit so long as you act within your scope. That's not to say you couldn't be sued anyway, but it would probably be dismissed.


----------



## lastcode (Mar 24, 2004)

New York and Vermont have pretty good "Good Samaritan" laws. You might want to check you state laws, I know at least a few states where it is actually illegal to drive past an accident scene when no other EMS are present. I think a good point was raised in the previous reply about response times.  If you are in a city area then its probably no big deal to drive by.  But if you are in a rural area and its late at night, you might be the first person to see the accident, and that persons best chance for survival.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 25, 2004)

Some good points were made here.  If response time was 10+ minutes, I would definitely stop.  In the count I work in, we have to fill out a form to be reviewed by a supervisor if we have a response time of 5 minutes or more.  That's from the time the call is placed, not dispatched.

If I were to see something on a rural road with a longer response time I most likely would stop.  That hasn't happened yet


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 2, 2004)

(I have to appologize in advance, as most of my replies to this forum are from my experiences from up north.  Since moving to Florida I've been out of the field.  Please bare with me.)

Most of the counties where I'm from use Vol. FDs. and for ambulances it's either county ran, part of the FD, or AMR.  So getting rescue to any accidents can be a few minutes.  If I saw an accident and didn't see any PD/FD/EMS on scene, haven't heard it dispatched yet, or knew that there were injuries (or unknown for that matter) I would always stop.  Most of the time all I had with me was my radio and a set of gloves.  While I couldn't give much aid I could at least give a good scene size up for responding units.

Also, if I saw an accident and it was minor injury or none at all, I would call it in via cell phone.  If there was massive injuries or extrication involved I would use the radio.  By the time I finished notifying dispatch, the area Vol FD would usually be in the truck, door open, waiting to be toned out.

AND I SWEAR, once I got my FR cert I was like a magnet for finding accidents.  I guess it didn't help that when I wanted to relax I would hop in my car and drive the rolling country side.  Hey, gas was like a dollar something back then. LOL

Chimp


----------



## Alpha752 (Jun 2, 2004)

I have stopped once.  I came upon a rolled over vehicle, no EMS on scene yet.  I dont carry any equiptment (all though I am concidering getting some) in my car, but I decided to see if I could help.  I found the driver and passenger out of the car, walking around!!!  They were obviously intoxicated, and I was surprised to see they were alive.  I looked them over for obvious injuries, and didnt find any.  About 3 minutes after I stopped, EMS showed up.  I told them what I knew, and went on home.  

I have had some minor things happen, more first aid then BLS stuff.  At work (Im currently a security guard, in the process of getting an EMS job) I am our first responder/first aid guy.  When ever a maintence guy slices a finger open I get to stop the bleeding, then watch him super glue it shut  :unsure: .  What ever works, I guess

So, the short answer to your question is, Yes.  If EMS is not on site, and I think I can be useful, I will stop.

Russ


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 4, 2004)

Well, if I were along side the road, injured, I'd hope someone would help me... So I do the same when I see I can help someone. Weather it be an accident, or just putting out a flare at night so a motorist isn't struck by traffic while broken down, etc. 

I live in a rural area, so I carry an extensive trauma kit to handle not only MVA's that happen between me and the firehouse; but farm and logging accidents; etc. I've stopped at quite a few accidents, some minor; a few pretty bad ones. Only one time have I arrived on scene of a fatal crash, being bymyself. That's kind of freaky, dark night, middle of nowhere; not able to really do anything to someone who is trapped.  :unsure:  I'd always stop at an accident, but if I don't have some type of protective gloves; I may not admit any medical training.   h34r: 

Always put your safety first...


----------



## BerstEM (Dec 12, 2006)

I am only 16 years old, but my local FD offers a youth (16 & 17 year olds) EMT-B training course. About a week after i was certified as I was leaveing school (located at the intersection of a rural highway) the highway had a red light while a student was crossing a driver ran the red light going 55 mph. Our department gives everyone a Galls Dyna MED Trauma/O2 kit to keep in there vehicals if they chose to respond to an emergency off duty. I stoped and used my training and a product call quick clot to stop a masive bleed in the student. so in other words me stoping saved his life. I will ALWAYS stop.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 13, 2006)

I have, where I live there is a nasty chunk of road, (Highway 1 to Lompoc) with several places that have been pretty bad.  Esp. after Fri. and Sat nights.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 13, 2006)

i live in an urban setting where response times are rarly >10min. however, when i see an incident that appears to require assistance and no other assets on scene, i'll stop and render aid. i also have mini run forms with stuff like sample hx and demographics and such. when the rescue shows up on scene, they are generally very appreciative.


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 13, 2006)

If there is no one on scene, I stop.

If it's in one of the districts I volly in, or I recognize the responders, I will pull over and ask if they would like help.

As long as you work within your scope and as any rational person would, you are covered in my state.  Besides, your general rule should always be "do no harm"...


----------



## wolfwyndd (Dec 13, 2006)

I generally only stop if I actually witness it and there aren't any other emergency services onscene yet.  I stopped once when I lived in MD because I witnessed a NASTY roll over with an unrestrained infant ejected.  Fortunately, I wasn't alone.  Two of the other people that stopped were an off duty FF and an off duty trauma nurse from Baltimore's Shock Trauma.  I stopped once on the way in to work out here in Ohio too when I saw a little Geo get spun around several times in a blinding rain storm.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 13, 2006)

I stop when no one else is around, and make sure to call it in too. It helps that I am on a VFD in the county I live and work in, so I know most everyone in the FD's and LEO's here. I help until the appropriate personnel show up, then I scoot down the road. If its in my Fire Dist then I obviously do what I need to do. As for when I am out of town I wont stop unless I witness something.


----------



## yowzer (Dec 13, 2006)

I would almost never stop. My car doesn't have lots of blinkenlights or reflective striping, I (naughtily) don't have any reflective clothing with me, no first aid kit since my car got broken into at a remote trailhead on a backpacking trip, lucky if I have a pair of gloves, and a cpr faceshield on my keychain...

No aid or safety equipment, so I'd just  be putting myself in danger and wouldn't be able to do anything useful. Even  if I did stop and started triage, the first-on fire crew would just repeat everything. And stopping and saying "I'm an EMT, can I  help you?" while off duty is just screaming lawsuit (Not saying anything and helping probably falls under being protected by the good samaritan laws.)


----------



## Jon (Dec 14, 2006)

BerstEM said:


> I am only 16 years old, but my local FD offers a youth (16 & 17 year olds) EMT-B training course. About a week after i was certified as I was leaveing school (located at the intersection of a rural highway) the highway had a red light while a student was crossing a driver ran the red light going 55 mph. Our department gives everyone a Galls Dyna MED Trauma/O2 kit to keep in there vehicals if they chose to respond to an emergency off duty. I stoped and used my training and a product call quick clot to stop a masive bleed in the student. so in other words me stoping saved his life. I will ALWAYS stop.


Cool. In PA, you might be in trouble, because you were 'working' as an EMT without proper supervision, as called for under the child labor laws... but I digress (I was 16 when I was certified, too... I know the game).

Anyway... stopping is good, when you can and it is safe. I just got a new 5.11 "5-in-one" jacket, and one of the features is a hide-away reflective vest. I also have an ANSI-III vest in my Ambulance Co. duty bag that I keep in my trunk, along with a few flares I've bummed off of the local wand-wavers .


----------



## KPEMS1 (Dec 15, 2006)

It is certainly one thing if you drive around with your '92 Honda packed with enough whacker gear to run your own EMS service looking for emergencies to respond to...

However, if you have the medical training (and possibly equipment) to help someone who is in need of emergency medical assistance, weather it be while your on duty or just driving to the store for some milk, you would be crazy not to render aid. 

The way I think about it is this: if I was involved in a serious MVA and was in need of help, I would want someone to stop. If I was in that situation, I don't think I would refuse medical assistance just becuase the person was driving a normal car and not a big red truck...


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Dec 15, 2006)

Of course I'd stop.  I may not be able to do as much good as I could with a fully-stocked ambulance there, but I can still at least hold c-spine or something like that.  

I live in a rural area and due to the size of our district, it's actually fairly common for volunteers to arrive on scenes before the fire dept/ambulances.  

I carry a reflective vest and a basic first aid kit, both of which I'd recommend for any EMT who plans to stop at a scene.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 15, 2006)

Sure I'd stop.  Then I'd put ito n my timesheet and get paid for at least one hours worth of time for it too.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 15, 2006)

(This thread was started in 2004.  Ahhhh the memories)


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 15, 2006)

an important thing to point out to the rooks, and maybe as a reminder for the veterans:

when assisting at the scene of an accident, dont commit yourself to one pt unless a)it must be done(ie life threatening injuries etc) or b) other rescuers of proper qualifications arrive and start to manage a pt.

this issue directly relates to things like c-collars. if you carry a c-collar in your personal jump kit and apply it to a pt in an mva, your committed to that pt. if thats the first pt you stopped at, youve blow your triage responsibilities as first on scene. lots of people dont realize that......


----------



## TheDoll (Dec 16, 2006)

this thread reminds me of a thought that i've often had as i've been completing my emt-b course. this doesn't have to do with an mva, but...
i work part time in a restaraunt, and i'm always afraid that someone is going to go into a-shock or choke or something. other ppl i work with have said things like "it's great that you're an emt now bc you can take care of all of the chokers, etc". i'm always like, "shhh! don't tell anyone". i don't want to have to do something like that if front of 200+ people! luckily, those things seem to always happen when i'm not around. in fact, someone just choked on a piece of steak last tues (today is saturday). she lived.


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm going to go to the golf course.


----------



## Stevo (Dec 16, 2006)

but sooner or later you'll have your trauma call in front of spectators *Doll* we all have....admitedly it doesn't make it any easier, just keep your focus and don't let the armchair medics rattle you.

due to your current employ, and subsequent steak scenario,  i'll refrain from my _'assualt with a deadly meatloaf'_ tale , long story and it goes much better with a few conscripted mourners.... 

*KEVD18* brings up a good commitment/triage point as well. If in fact you are the first and only ems'er to stop, assess the situation and make the calls (if you can) before committing to what you feel is your best usage patient wise

Perhaps some think more about being perpared, and supplement their jump kits accordingly. Maybe some even carry a turkey baster here? hey, i know it's cajun technology, but it beats standing around with your thumb up your a**

come to think of it, *jeepmedic's* got the best reply yet. They have these nice people who cart out all manner of booze on the green, methinks it's one of the few 'sports' one is allowed to (or at least not shunned and flogged) for participating impared in, maybe pool is another

at any rate, short of armageddon, one is defintley _'off the clock'_ after a few toddy's

cheers!

~S~


----------



## Jon (Dec 18, 2006)

TheDoll said:


> ...i work part time in a restaraunt, and i'm always afraid that someone is going to go into a-shock or choke or something. other ppl i work with have said things like "it's great that you're an emt now bc you can take care of all of the chokers, etc". i'm always like, "shhh! don't tell anyone". i don't want to have to do something like that if front of 200+ people!...


 
Yeah... I've got to type up my excitement from the weekend and post it.... the short version - I was working somewhere and sort of wittnessed a stabbing.... yeah... that was fun. I was onscene before the PD and 
EMS... Yeah.


----------



## trauma1534 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm just gonna go brrrrmmmm brrrrrmmmm and keep getting it.  Unless I really feel froggy... but most of the time, I'm just gonna keep getting it, and go where i set out to go.  There are too many out there who are willing to come to the scene for all the glory of it.  Let them have thier chance to shine.  I've shined enough in my time.


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 18, 2006)

trauma1534 said:


> I've shined enough in my time.



Like a rusty nail.   :lol: :blink:


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 19, 2006)

if it just happened and theres no police on scene ill stop and see if all parties are ok and activate the local EMS ASAP to at least get a rig on scene.


----------



## Ignacio_emt_vn (Dec 28, 2006)

I've had it where a car had hit a parked big rig. Guys had head trauma and was bleeding. All i could do was keep him calm and take vitals (had my bp cuff and steth but not my trauma bag.......coming home from nursing school). Then i just called 911 and the rest was history. What was cool was a friend of mine came up on scene. Memories.......


----------



## yowzer (Jan 1, 2007)

This  is why it's really not such a brilliant idea to stop in your POV:

http://www.komotv.com/news/local/5050906.html



> *Good Samaritan falls to death while helping crash victim*
> 
> By Associated Press
> CORBETT, Ore. (AP) - A Vancouver, Wash., man who stopped to help at the seen of an accident on Interstate 84 plummeted to his death when he jumped over the guardrail to dodge a passing truck.
> ...


----------



## CGFD37 (Jan 2, 2007)

In Wisconsin we can act under "Good Samaritan" if we perform within our scope. Response times can be long in some parts of my county. Some first responder units dont even have a rig, they just respond in their personal vehicles. They are all volunteer, so they are protected under good samaritan.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Doll! we just had one of my students who also works in a restarant save a toddler's life that was choked on a piece of bread and stopped breathing.  Got to tell you, I'm very proud of him!   and also Doll when the time comes you will do what you have to do when it comes to a person that is in distress and you are there to help.  You will be fine!


----------



## macinfire (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, yes I do.......

I also stop for blatant littering I see also..... I parked at Wal Mart last night and was walking through the parking lot and saw a minivan parked in one of the handicapped parking spaces...I then saw a huge bag getting thrown out the window and stuff spilled out of it when it hit the ground.  I couldn't believe what I had seen...

I walked up to the vehicle, and tapped on the window....an elderly lady was the only one in the vehicle.  I asked her if she dropped something???? LOL.  She immediately said, "IT'S NOT MINE".  I said, what do you mean it's not yours, I saw you throw it out your window!!!  She said, "I'm leaving it for Wal-Mart"......she drove off mad.  

Wow.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 4, 2007)

macinfire said:


> I walked up to the vehicle, and tapped on the window....an elderly lady was the only one in the vehicle.  I asked her if she dropped something???? LOL.  She immediately said, "IT'S NOT MINE".  I said, what do you mean it's not yours, I saw you throw it out your window!!!  She said, "I'm leaving it for Wal-Mart"......she drove off mad.



We see stuff like that here. People will actually throw trash at the Caltrans crews and yell "pick that up" before speeding off.

Too many people with poor moral values. :-(


----------



## firecoins (Jan 4, 2007)

I stopped at a car accident last month in NYC that I witnessed.  Occurred on the FDR highway by the United Nations building.  Some car doing 80 mph rear ended 2 cars that had stopped in traffic.  The 2 occupants both went through the windsheild and survived!


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 4, 2007)

It has been a little bit over a year since I stopped at the scene of an accident.  It was a head-on between two SUVs.  One driver was out of her vehicle and walking around.  I got a by-stander to hold c-spine on her.  The other driver was unresponsive and still in his vehicle.  I checked to make sure he was still breathing, and held c-spine on him until FD arrived.  Turned out I knew the officer off the engine, so I stuck around and helped them package both patients since the next responding apparatus was quite a ways out.

Ordinarily, I don't stop.  If it is a severe looking incident and EMS/FD/PD hasn't arrived yet, I do stop but that hasn't happened very often.  I have only ever stopped at 3 accidents and 1 house fire in 7 1/2 years of being an EMT.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 4, 2007)

I generally stop at emergencies.  I have stopped at a 10 car accidents, a diabetic, a way too drunk friend, a broken ankle by another friend, a head injury at a martial arts tourney I was attending, a neighbor with a head injury, a bicylcist who went head first over the bars, another one who broke their leg, a hit and run victim, two different elderly women who tripped and fell.  Alot of things seem to happen around me but most of them happen while I lived in NYC.


----------



## Jon (Jan 4, 2007)

firecoins said:


> I stopped at a car accident last month in NYC that I witnessed.  Occurred on the FDR highway by the United Nations building.  Some car doing 80 mph rear ended 2 cars that had stopped in traffic.  The 2 occupants both went through the windsheild and survived!


That's because they are in New York. Do you ever see people die on Third Watch?


----------



## firecoins (Jan 4, 2007)

Jon said:


> That's because they are in New York. Do you ever see people die on Third Watch?



New York is exactly like that!  

Yeah we do get lots of things in NYC.  I have never come across a medical emergency outside of when i lived in NYC with 1 exception of a seizure at  a convention which I didn't mention.


----------



## sp121988 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Im not even an EMT and i carry a kit and have used it*

one of my friends at school is an emt-b and he and i both carry kits and so 1 day after school this girl was playing catch in front of the schol and she ran full speed into a tilted picket fence and gashed her arm and so me and my friend wound up stopping the bleeding before the FD got there.
(PS im cert in first aid and cpr 4 the pro rescuer)


----------



## mfrjason (Feb 12, 2007)

When I was off duty,and I did pass an accident,I would stop and offer my assistance just cuz I think it is the right thing to do cuz it shows that you do care about people.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 12, 2007)

CGFD37 said:


> In Wisconsin we can act under "Good Samaritan" if we perform within our scope. Response times can be long in some parts of my county. Some first responder units dont even have a rig, they just respond in their personal vehicles. *They are all volunteer, so they are protected under good samaritan*.



You might want to consult with an attorney. I am not aware in any of the 50 states that makes a "Good Samaritan Act" exemption because they are volunteers. From most EMS legal experts will define "good Samaritan" as those not representing some form of response units that has "_a duty to act_.

So many feel because they are a volunteer unit they are exempt from liability and litigation, which is far from true. It does not matter what they respond in as long as they answered a call (duty to act). Good Samaritan is for those that come upon an accident, and acted as within a _reasonable man_.

R/r 911


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 13, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> So many feel because they are a volunteer unit they are exempt from liability and litigation, which is far from true. It does not matter what they respond in as long as they answered a call (duty to act). Good Samaritan is for those that come upon an accident, and acted as within a _reasonable man_.



Actually, I was just talking with an attorney about this, and in California I believe that we *are* covered/shielded under the Good Sam laws, provided we act in good faith and there is no gross negligence involved.

I emailed him the above post and will let you know what he says. we were just talking about the Good Sam stuff & duty to act the other day, but I have swiss cheese for a brain and can't remember the result. heh.


----------



## Hedar (Feb 13, 2007)

In Italy there are no laws about...
Anyway in 7 years I rescued almost 20 people off-duty.

Sometimes it could be dangerous, last year for example, i'm running on A4 (highway from Milan to Venice) when find a car accident, 2 bus and 7-8 cars...
No rescuer on site, 20-30 people running allover, someone bleeding, someone moving around shocked...

I stop immediately to do something, helped by other people I teach them how to  create a safety area away from target and how to immobilize people blocked into the cars... I try to teach to 30 people the  S.T.A.R.T. protocol (if U know what is it... )...

After 10 minutes arrived on target 3 helicopter and some police and fireman, I continue work with rescuers for over 1 hour... 

After all, I return on my car and go home, happy and full of satisfaction for the adventure...

2 day later. . .   h34r: 

Highway Police gave me a nice comunication, 18 point lose on my drive patent (in Italy we have 20 point, when lose all U can burn your patent ^_^ ) because I stopped my car into emergency runway and without emergency light...

Good samaritans or stupid? <_<


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 13, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> Actually, I was just talking with an attorney about this, and in California I believe that we *are* covered/shielded under the Good Sam laws, provided we act in good faith and there is no gross negligence involved.
> 
> I emailed him the above post and will let you know what he says. we were just talking about the Good Sam stuff & duty to act the other day, but I have swiss cheese for a brain and can't remember the result. heh.




I believe you will find out if you are volunteering to stop as a "normal citizen" (that is no responsibility, or no duty to act) the Good Samaritan Act will cover you (of course that is if you act within reason and good faith). 

However; if one is representing a rescue, EMS, etc.. in which they are responsible to respond (trained & have a duty to act)., there will be no exemption. The difference changes when one hangs their shingle out, and has an obligation to respond or duty to act, than just coming upon an accident off-duty as a civilian. 

That is why there is no difference in litigation cases from being a volunteer to a paid responder, all negligent cases are handled the same. Just because one is a volunteer on a EMS does not exempt them or the city they represent. Nor should it, if there was negligence involved.

What most volunteers do not realize or understand is the Good Samaritan Act only covers them in "good faith and reasonable man". This is especially important the moment any skill above first-aid occurs, when one is off duty.. such as IV, even oxygen (since both are legally a drug and requires a physician order). As well one would be practicing medicine without a license.

Ironically, the Good Samaritan Act was written due to a response from a 1954 article in _Reader's Digest_ , in regards that physicians were fearful & not stopping at car accidents due to potential liability. Funny thing is until that was published there were very few medical law suits, and no documented physicians being sued. However; five years afterwards litigation had doubled... go figure!

R/r 911


----------



## emtwannabe (Feb 13, 2007)

So if I follow you correctly, if I have any sort of EMS-related sticker or license plate on my vehicle,or wear an EMS T-shirt or hat, and I am a licensed and certified EMT, I am obligated to stop and render aid based upon "duty to act"? 

I am a little fuzzy on this, as we have not covered this in EMT class.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 13, 2007)

Some states have an "obligation" clause requiring those that display medical emblems or certified responders to stop, however; most do not require off duty to stop. I myself personally never stop. 

The point I am attempting to clarify is many assume that if they work on a volunteer squad, they are immediately exempt. Which is far from true. There have been many successful litigation's against volunteer EMT's and Volunteer EMS/Rescue Services. 

As long as one is not "working or representing a service" (paid or volunteer= Duty to Act) one is usually covered by the Good Samaritan Act. That is as long as they are functioning within the first responder role. Once someone is providing above medical care (i.e. oxygen, IV's, med.'s) then they have stepped out of the realm of the common person. 

Personally, do not be afraid to stop at scenes, if that is what you feel you need to do. As long as you are doing the role as a first responder would do. 

The bottom line is anyone can sue you if they want to.. dependent if base cause and warrants is another thing. This is why I have medical malpractice insurance. It is not so much the law suit, rather the attorney fees that might break you, even if you cleared or did no wrong. 

R/r 911


----------



## firecoins (Feb 13, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> AsThe bottom line is anyone can sue you if they want to.. dependent if base cause and warrants is another thing. This is why I have medical malpractice insurance. It is not so much the law suit, rather the attorney fees that might break you, even if you cleared or did no wrong.
> 
> R/r 911



That is true. You can be sued reguardless of what the law says.  

I am careful never to say I hold a certification unless necessary. 

I stopped for accident on the West Side Higway in NYC with an overturned vehicle.  People were running around until I identified myself as an EMT.  Being an EMT allowed me to get control of an out of control scene.  But I never tolde the NYPD my certification, never even gave my name.  Just handed over control to them. Gave them the usual EMT report on my 1 injured party and left.  

Another car accident on the FDR last December, I only identifed myself as a former EMT to pd and FDNY EMS as I assisted them.  My certification ran out a couple years back and I didn't want to make any claims.


----------



## sbirn (Feb 13, 2007)

Unlike North America, here in Israel there is no certification between basic first aid and EMT, and the police don't have any real responder training.  Last June I was driving along a major highway when I found a cruiser blocking 2 out of 3 lanes and saw a figure lying on the highway but nobody was standing near him.  Since I'm in a volunteer SAR team, I always have my gear in the car so I pulled over to see what was going on.

I walked up to the cop who was sitting in the cruiser with the door open and smoking a cigarette if the guy was alive.  His response:  "I don't know.  Go check."

I found no signs of life, but we got him rolled by the time the mobile ICU arrived.  The guy had committed suicide by jumping in front of a car and his chest cavity had more or less turned into jello.  CPR wasn't really possible, and the intubation was...messy.

I've also been at the scene of an accident where a junior EMT was instructed by the also junior EMT/driver to replace a C-collar we'd already put on (that fit just fine) because he'd meant to ask her to bring the other one (plastic vs foam).

So yeah...I stop mostly because I kinda fear the care that people get unless there is a mobile ICU on-scene.


----------



## jeepmedic (Feb 13, 2007)

Go Play Golf.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 13, 2007)

jeepmedic said:


> Go Play Golf.



FOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 14, 2007)

Hedar said:


> In Italy there are no laws about...
> Anyway in 7 years I rescued almost 20 people off-duty.
> 
> Sometimes it could be dangerous, last year for example, i'm running on A4 (highway from Milan to Venice) when find a car accident, 2 bus and 7-8 cars...
> ...



Wow!  What a call!  And I hope you told the Highway Police where to put those 18 points.


----------



## mfrjason (Feb 14, 2007)

I dont think its right that he got those points for being a good samaritan,that is such bulls--t! I would of definitely told them where to stick those points!


----------

